
We Asked Marketers What Will Happen to Marketing in 2020 and Here’s What They Said - josetint
http://www.tintup.com/blog/future-of-advertising-and-marketing/
======
dexwiz
Is this satire that I am missing?

"VR ads for your personal thoughts?"

That sounds horrible. Augmented and VR is just more space to plaster ads. They
won't be any different than the billboards on the highway or banners on your
website. But that assumes people adopt those technologies. But personalization
is right. Those billboards and banner ads will be "personalized" to you. That
just means shows video games and sports if you are middle age man, and
household products if you own a home. It is really hard to get more than that.
It's mostly buckets (male/female, age, location, facebook likes), activity
(bought something last 15/30/90 days), and recommendations (You and They both
bought X, They bought Y also, why don't you by Y?). There are a ton of other
knobs to tune, but with limited results.

A major potential now is for TV to start doing that. Switch TV from single
broadcast to a stream with customizable ad slots. First gen it will probably
just end up the same 15 ads every commercial break like Hulu but worse. If you
could do that though, second gen you could charge more per view and decrease
total ad time, and still end up with more money. Then turn around and market
the reduced ad time as a reason people should watch your channel. Thereby
attracting more viewers and increasing ad revenue that way. Fragmentation is
still a bottleneck for streaming, a million different apps, sites, platforms.
You can still just turn on a TV and flip channels. That will always be hard to
compete with.

